# MS Office for Mac - Outlook issues



## AmericanButch (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a Mini Mac OS Lion 10.7.4 using MS Office for Mac. I'm having troubles with my Outlook. Whenever I send an e-mail to certain addresses (which may be incorrect addresses) I get repeated messages showing the address and error messages stating: 5.1.1 Unknown or illegal alias; Error Code 17099; mail could not be sent.
Then , every time I click on send/receive, I get the message showing a long list of the same address repeated over and over with different times. I have tried to delete these messages, but they come back the next time I click on Send/Receive. I have also deleted those addresses from my contact files, but I keep getting them. Any thoughts?


----------

